# Purchase



## Bensonk (May 10, 2021)

Does anyone near MPLS St. PAUL sell fresh morels? Are there guides who will take you out to pick yourself?


----------



## sarahrose (Mar 21, 2013)

You might want to check the Facebook page for MN Mushroom hunting.... people sell on there, and I could be wrong, but most people fiercely guard their "spots" so it's unlikely anyone would take you out to an area deemed to be "theirs".... but..... there are some pretty nice people on here, so you never know..😉


----------

